# Hey Guys, I'm New and I Have a Question..



## turbodiesel (Jun 20, 2007)

What's up guys, I'm new, but I've been browsing the site for a while now.

Early in the year I bought a 2004 GTO with 22K miles. I love it and I got it for a great deal as well. Problem is, recently I've been feeling some vibrations when I've driven the car. It's a small, but consistent vibration. I can feel it through the seat and the floor of the car, but it doesn't affect the steering wheel. It also doesn't appear to change pace when I accelerate. It's like I can feel every single tiny bump on the road. My friend and I think that it's coming from the rear of the vehicle and as a result think it has something to do with the rear axle. 

Any thoughts? Is this something that anyone else has experienced with their GTO?


----------



## nickt (Jun 7, 2007)

Check you driveshaft for being loose. These have a 2 piece driveshaft and independent rear end.


----------

